# koi im faltbecken



## Speedy 1975 (4. Sep. 2013)

Ich habe mal ne ungewöhnliche Frage.
Bei einem koi händler in der nähe gibts es grade paar Angebote zum Herbst und wir überlegen dort einen koi zu kaufen aber nicht für uns.
Wir würden den zu einen Anlass an meinen Vater verschenken.
Das Problem ist zur Feier können wir den ja nicht mitnehmen und danach ist mein Vater paar Tage nicht da.
Der Händler stellt aber in der grossenordnung 25-35cm keine kois zurück und verweist auf nen Gutschein,was ich nicht so gern möchte.
Jetzt kam mir der Gedanke das Tier in meinem faltbecken 360liter zwischen zu parken.
Aber geht das überhaupt und was ich auf keinenfall will ist das Tier unnötig zu stressen oder zu quälen.
Bei mir in den Teich kann er auch nicht weil den bekomme ich ohne Riesen Theater da nicht wieder raus.
Über gute tips und Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: koi im faltbecken*

Speedy,
im Normalfall ,wenn wir  auf den Sommer zugehen würden, könnte man Dein Faltbecken ohne weiteres
ja schon mal als Quarantänebecken benutzen, um dann den Fisch nach ca. 14 Tagen- 3 Wochen in den Teich zu setzen. 
Nur finde ich es jetzt schon ein bißchen zu spät, um noch neue Fische in den Teich zu setzen . 
Nimm lieber einen selbstgebastelten Gutschein, dann kann Dein Vater den einlösen wo er will, und ist nicht
auf ein bestimmtes Geschäft fixiert.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: koi im faltbecken*

Ich will dir nicht den tag vermiesen,aber:

MAN VERSCHENKT KEINE TIERE !!!

Das ist der grund, warum tierheime überfüllt sind und viele teiche, den fischen entsprechend, nicht groß genug sind.

Schenk ihm einen gutschein,dann kann er selbst losziehen und etwas dafür kaufen.

Davon abgesehen, faltbecken zu der jahreszeit,bei den temperaturen, geht nicht. Zu große temperaturschwankungen (tag/nacht). 

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: koi im faltbecken*

Das mit den tieren verschenken sollte euch keine sorgen machen,der teich ist keineswegs überfüllt!!!
er musste durch einen schaden am teich im tiefsten winter einen herben verlust seiner kois einstecken.
die reparatur des teiches war nicht einfach und zeitraubend.....
das ist auch der grund der idee und es geht nicht darum einfach mal einen fisch zu schenken!!!!


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: koi im faltbecken*

Meine Frage wäre, wann ist denn der Geburtstag bzw. die Feier, wo das Geschenk gemacht werden sollte? Und wann sollte der Fisch dann in den Teich entlassen werden? Wenn es ein ordentlich teurer Fisch ist, wäre ich da erst recht sehr vorsichtig.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ein Einsetzen zu der jetzigen Jahreszeit schon Risiko-behaftet. :? Kann alles gut gehen, kann aber auch richtig schief gehen. Die Quarantäne sollte der Fisch eigentlich auch im späteren Teichwasser absolvieren, was bedeuten würde, dass Du das Wasser für das Faltbecken bei deinem Vater irgendwie abholen müsstest. 

Ich kenn ja deinen Händler nicht, aber ich kenne es eigentlich auch so, dass ich den Fisch jetzt kaufen kann bzw. ordentlich anzahle und der beim Händler schwimmt, bis ich ihn abholen kann. Auch ist mein Händler so, dass er die Fische zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit gar nicht mehr raus geben will und von vorn herein anbietet, den Fisch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr im Fischhaus zu hältern. ...aber das nur nebenbei...da würde ich mal drauf eingehen, vielleicht lässt sich da was machen...

Kannst Du denn das Geschenk nicht einfach schon vorher überreichen, bzw. mit deinem Vater zum Händler fahren - sagen "Such dir einen schönen Koi aus und ich bezahle!" ?? Dann kann dein Vater sich den Fisch A - selbst aussuchen und B - er kann ihn bei sich noch kurz in Quarantäne halten bzw. zeitnah umsetzen. Geschenk ist doch Geschenk!?


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: koi im faltbecken*

Nabend,

ganz klar einen Gutschein schenken oder Zackys Variante 


ist doch viel besser wenn der "Beschenkte" sich sein Geschenk selber aussuchen kann, (so seh ich das) !


----------

